# Thomas Bolton Copperworks, Froghall, Staffs, May 2009



## smferino (Jul 29, 2009)

Saw this site whilst riding the historic Churnett Valley Steam Train one weekend, and returned a week later with Jr in tow.
the historic copper factory of Thomas Bolton and sons, now called Bolton Copper now stands mostly derelict (demolition in progress) but a substantial portion is still in use for the production of rotor bars and extruded section. The Thomas Bolton Copperworks at Froghall (and the closed works in the nearby village of Oakamoor) are famous for the world's first transatlantic telegraph cables, which were manufactured and rolled at the plants.

During the Second World War the factories made wiring components for Spitfire fighter planes. The Copper works are the Staffordshire Moorlands' last link to the historic copper-mining industry that was centered on the nearby Manifold Valley and its famous Ecton Copper Mines.
WE had a brief encounter with a rather helpful security guard, who was happy for us to be there to take pics and even pointed out the cctv cameras. Nice chap!

Overall an interesting site though very hazardous in places (underground water tanks with missing covers and some sections of corrugated sheeting on the roof dangling by a rivet or two and gently swaying in the breeze).


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 29, 2009)

Good stuff, i rmember first driving past in 05/06 when the works was still partially in use. I've probably got some photos of the labs and offices from then kicking around somewhere. I think these are now demolished? they used to be on the other side of the road.


----------



## smferino (Jul 29, 2009)

If you mean over the bridge, the other side of the rail line then yes, it's been ripped down to the floor.


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 29, 2009)

Dug out some old photos from October 2005 which I hope will be of interest:

*Labs / Officeblock*


























*Workshops:*















​


----------



## smferino (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice one Reaper,
Alas you're right, they are long gone.
They were along the approach road where we gained access, they are now a large pile of rubble blocking the road.


----------



## james.s (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks like a really nice explore


----------



## apoo.. (Jul 31, 2009)

That photo of the twisted beam is my favourite. What could have caused it? Any ideas?


----------

